# Unhooded clits



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Has there been an unhooded clit in a mainstream film?

I can't think of seeing one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

*waits for this to be a gag thread*


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes - director's cut of Driving Miss Daisy with the restored love-scene.

That version also contains the infamous, lost "Fisting Miss Daisy" segment, so it is worth watching - especially on Blu-Ray in all it's hi-def glory.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *waits for this to be a gag thread*




*gags*


----------



## fogbat (Nov 23, 2009)

What do you think ET's "finger" was?


----------



## keithy (Nov 23, 2009)

do you have to bring ET into it?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Yes - director's cut of Driving Miss Daisy with the restored love-scene.
> 
> That version also contains the infamous, lost "Fisting Miss Daisy" segment, so it is worth watching - especially on Blu-Ray in all it's hi-def glory.



*Morgan Freeman voice*

"I'd thought I'd seen it all until Miss Daisy leant back on the parcel shelf and beckoned me forward.... a little piece of my long lost childhood came flooding back, and for a moment, I was free again"


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

This is meant to be a serious thread.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> This is meant to be a serious thread.




I think you will find we have all offered serious responses.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I think you will find we have all offered serious responses.



Exactly, it doesn't get more serious than the smooth tones of Morgan Freeman


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Exactly, it doesn't get more serious than the smooth tones of Morgan Freeman




Or indeed mixed-race octogenarian fisting captured on celluloid.

Serious business.


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

For fuck's sake.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> For fuck's sake.



What _is_ this thread about then?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> For fuck's sake.




Really?

You honestly think that your OP, shorn of all context and substance, deserves more than it has got so far?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

Groke knows


----------



## Griff (Nov 23, 2009)

_Anti-Christ_?

*gets thread all serious*


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

you also don't see an enraged cock on films. Largely because aroused genitalia is rarely useful for moving the plot forward and properly belongs in grot films


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> Has there been an unhooded clit in a mainstream film?
> 
> I can't think of seeing one.



Oh - are you asking if there's ever been a clitoris shown on screen in a mainstream film?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 23, 2009)

keithy said:


> do you have to bring ET into it?



extra testicle?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> you also don't see an enraged cock on films. Largely because aroused genitalia is rarely useful for moving the plot forward and properly belongs in grot films



There are exceptions....

Romance
Brown Bunny
Nine Songs

No clits though DeepStoat, you'll have to get your own trophies like that Gein fella


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2009)

Tsk - if you'd only asked me about hooded clits, but _un_-hooded ones..


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Griff said:


> _Anti-Christ_?
> 
> *gets thread all serious*



Not sure you see a bare clit in it. Penetration, yes.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure what an unhooded clit is.


----------



## Griff (Nov 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Tsk - if you'd only asked me about hooded clits,



Sounds like a South East London teenage gang.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2009)

Griff said:


> Sounds like a South East London teenage gang.


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Really?
> 
> You honestly think that your OP, shorn of all context and substance, deserves more than it has got so far?



I think it still says a lot about sexism in film.

We do have plenty of instances of swollen angry cocks in film but not a single clit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

scifisam said:


> I'm not entirely sure what an unhooded clit is.



One with it's jacket off, all chilled and comfy and staying for a while?

Thread _fail_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> I think it still says a lot about sexism in film.
> 
> We do have plenty of instances of swollen angry cocks in film but not a single clit.



Hahah, where are the swol....actually, no nevermind. You're an idiot, did you know that?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 23, 2009)

Late entry for thread of the year


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hahah, where are the swol....actually, no nevermind. You're an idiot, did you know that?



Would you like a smacked bot bot?


----------



## Santino (Nov 23, 2009)

Well that's twenty minutes of my life wasted trawling Google images for a picture of Clint Eastwood in a hooded top.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> I think it still says a lot about sexism in film.
> 
> We do have plenty of instances of swollen angry cocks in film but not a single clit.




I think you must have a different definition of "mainstream" to me then.

Still, this thread has made my cock quite swollen and angry.


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I think you must have a different definition of "mainstream" to me then.



Something shown in a normal cinema.

E.g. Sex and Lucia.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> I think it still says a lot about sexism in film.
> 
> *We do have plenty of instances of swollen angry cocks in fil*m but not a single clit.



Do we? list them. Engorged phallii seem to be verboten outside of the grot film industry


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Sex and Lucia.

Anti Christ.

For starters


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 23, 2009)

Can't think of any reason you would have/need one in a mainstream film.


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Can't think of any reason you would have/need one in a mainstream film.



I can't think of any reason to have Julia Roberts in any film.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 23, 2009)

Santino said:


> Well that's twenty minutes of my life wasted trawling Google images for a picture of Clint Eastwood in a hooded top.



Actually made me laugh. 

Well puff my cheeks out and jerk my chest a bit in an attempt to supress laughter.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 23, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> I can't think of any reason to have Julia Roberts in any film.



I just got deja vu there. 


Is that a stock response?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2009)

Santino said:


> Well that's twenty minutes of my life wasted trawling Google images for a picture of Clint Eastwood in a hooded top.



made me snort


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> you also don't see an enraged cock on films. Largely because aroused genitalia is rarely useful for moving the plot forward and properly belongs in grot films





The Octagon said:


> There are exceptions....
> 
> Romance
> Brown Bunny
> ...





DotCommunist said:


> Do we? list them. Engorged phallii seem to be verboten outside of the grot film industry


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 23, 2009)

Santino said:


> Well that's twenty minutes of my life wasted trawling Google images for a picture of Clint Eastwood in a hooded top.


 The effort is appreciated 

Oh, and add to the list: Shortbus.


----------



## 8den (Nov 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> you also don't see an enraged cock on films.



O Rly?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> *waits for this to be a gag thread*



Have you ever used a dictaphone?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Do we? list them. Engorged phallii seem to be verboten outside of the grot film industry



In the cut with what's her face from when harry met you got mail.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 23, 2009)

To show an unhooded clit you would have to get in very close to the genital area.  This just doesn't happen in mainstream film.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 23, 2009)

do we mean unhooded through arousal here, specifically
because you can have it unhooded surgically to _help things along_


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 23, 2009)

Throbbing Angel said:


> do we mean unhooded through arousal here, specifically
> because you can have it unhooded surgically to _help things along_



The latter. 

Deepstoat is concerned that there is some pretty ingrained prejudices in hollywood against actresses who have had this particular intervention.


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

The former or the latter!


----------



## DeepStoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Another mainstream film with several inflamed members is 'Ken Park'.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> Another mainstream film with several inflamed members is 'Ken Park'.



You see your view of mainstream and mine are quite different 

When I think mainstream I think "2012" and "Up" neither of which had overt clit content. Unless I looked away at that point!


----------

